# Capçana



## Larroja

Ciao a tutti, 

potreste aiutarmi a scoprire come si traduce in italiano, o in spagnolo, la parola "capçana"? Si riferisce a qualcosa che "indossavano" i _bastaix_ (i portatori di pietre che caricavano sulle spalle i massi per la costruzione di Santa María del Mar a Barcellona) per poggiarci il peso. 

Grazie anticipate e buona giornata!


----------



## Epilio

Crec que capçana es pot traduir com a _cabezada/brida_ en castellà i _briglia_ en italià, encara que no n'estic segur.


----------



## Larroja

Gracias Epilio, 

"briglia" en italiano es la "rienda" que se utiliza para gobernar el caballo. Mientras creo que en mi caso la capçana es algo que se pone sobre la espalda para protegerse de la piedra.
Su mujer en la novela que estoy leyendo dice al _baistax_: "Esta noche te revisaré la _capçana_. No puede ser que las piedras te hagan cortes como éstos."
Además, en diccionarios.com encontré estas definiciones: 

_capçana_
1 substantiu femení (per portar pesos) rodete m.
2 substantiu femení (gorra de cop) chichonera.
3 substantiu femení (per posar olles a la taula) salvamanteles m.
4 substantiu femení (eixugamans) paño m. de manos. 

Pero ninguna de éstas se refiere, o da un nombre, a lo que pienso yo...


----------



## betulina

Hola 

Yo diría que se refiere a esta acepción, a algo que se pone para llevar pesos:



Larroja said:


> _capçana_
> 1 substantiu femení (per portar pesos) rodete m.



En italiano he encontrado: _cercine, torsello._ ¿Te encaja más?


----------



## Epilio

Segons el diccionari de l'IEC la segona acepció de capçana és: 



> Tortell de roba posada en doble o embotida de borra, que es posen damunt el cap les dones per portar-hi la gerra o el cove, els forners per portar-hi la post, els paletes per dur-hi les gavetes, etc., a fi de no fer-se mal al cap i evitar que els dits objectes caiguin; cast. rodete, cabecil.



Sembla que totes al·ludeixen a una cosa posada al cim del cap. Posaven les pedres a l'esquena?.



			
				llibre said:
			
		

> "Esta noche te revisaré la capçana. No puede ser que las piedras te hagan cortes como éstos."



D'aquesta frase no col·legeixo pas que es refereixi a l'esquena, almenys jo. Entenc que per portar pedres potser hom pensi que n'és més pràctic no dur-les hi al cap, mas emperò totes les acepcions que he vistes fan referència precisament al cap.

De totes formes puc haver caigut en error


----------



## Epilio

Penjo un enllaç de la wikipedia: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastaixos

L'imatge mostra un bastaix carregant un pes, i com es pot veure el té recolzat sobre el cap i una part de l'esquena. Suposo que la capçana és això que sembla un coixí sobre el seu cap.


----------



## Lexinauta

En español el 'rodete' tiene también otro nombre: 'rodilla'.


----------



## Larroja

Epilio said:


> Larroja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Esta noche te revisaré la capçana. No puede ser que las piedras te hagan cortes como éstos."
> 
> 
> 
> D'aquesta frase no col·legeixo pas que es refereixi a l'esquena, almenys jo.
Click to expand...


Tienes razón Epilio, se me olvidó decir que la mujer del _bastaix_, mientras le dice así a su marido, le está dando un masaje en la espalda. En cualquier caso, coincido contigo: la bendita _capçana _cubría tanto la cabeza como parte de la espalda. 
Lo que pasa es que conozco muy bien lo que me propone también Betulina, y que se podría traducir como "cercine" o "torsello", porque cuando era niña estaba acostumbrada a ver a mi abuela y a otras mujeres mayores llevar pesos con una capçana de ese tipo en la cabeza. Como en esta imagen.
En italiano por lo menos es algo muy femenino, y por lo visto en diccionarios.com, también en español. Además, se refiere con exactitud a algo que se coloca encima de la cabeza, y que tiene forma redonda, o sea algo diferente del que llevaban esos portadores de piedra. Así lo explica Wikipedia. 
Se me ocurre pensar que esta palabra, en mi contexto, tiene una acepción muy típica, relacionada con los _bastaixos_, y que puedo evitar de traducirla: por lo demás, es lo que hizo el autor del libro, que lo escribió en español pero dejó esa palabra, como también _bastaix_, en catalán. Pero, si algún día encontraremos una traducción adecuada, ¡yo estaría feliz!
De todas formas, mil gracias a todos por su preciosa contribución!


----------



## Lexinauta

Larroja said:


> En italiano por lo menos es algo muy femenino, y por lo visto en diccionarios.com, también en español. Además, se refiere con exactitud a algo que se coloca encima de la cabeza, y que tiene forma redonda, o sea algo diferente del que llevaban esos portadores de piedra. Así lo explica Wikipedia.


 
Aquí en América, el uso de este accesorio parece ser indistinto. Mirando imágenes en Google, se ven tanto hombres como mujeres, en un contexto muy específico: el de los vendedores de 'chipá' (1. m. Á. guar. Torta de harina de maíz o mandioca y queso. _DRAE_).
Estos vendedores ambulantes paraguayos parecen estar repartidos desde Nueva York hasta Buenos Aires.

Y es interesante saber que según el DRAE, otro sinónimo de 'rodete, rodilla' es, en Colombia:
*chipa.*
*2.* f. Col. Rodete o rosca para cargar a la cabeza, mantener en pie una vasija redonda, etc.

Sepan disculparme si me fui un poco del tema.


----------



## GeorgeC

Encontré este haciendo primero una traducción del catalán al castellano y buscando lo que quiere decir en español. Creo que la definición que buscan es la No. 2.

Capçana = rodete

Espero que les ayude:

*rodete**.*



*1. *m. Rosca que con las trenzas del pelo se hacen las mujeres para tenerlo recogido y para adorno de la cabeza.

*2. *m. Rosca de lienzo, paño u otra materia que se pone en la cabeza para cargar y llevar sobre ella un peso.

*3. *m._ Heráld._ Trenza o cordón que rodea la parte superior del yelmo y que sirve de cimera.

*4. *m._ Mec._ Chapa circular fija en el interior de la cerradura, para que pueda girar únicamente la llave cuyas guardas se ajustan a ella.

*5. *m._ Mec._ Rueda horizontal, debajo del pescante, donde gira el juego delantero del coche para tomar con facilidad las vueltas.

*6. *m._ Mec._ En diferentes maquinarias, pieza giratoria cilíndrica achatada y de canto plano sobre el cual pasan las correas sin fin.

*7. *m._ Mec._ Rueda horizontal con paletas de una turbina hidráulica.


----------

